# Share your Proud Mummy Moments Here!! :)



## rwhite

So proud of my little man... Just in the last few days he's started reaching out and grabbing his toys :D :bunny: Pretty pointless post really, but I'm so excited. I love it how bubbas go from not being able to do something one day then doing it the next, it's awesome!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quintin had a sippy cup yesterday he was a little confused but he got in his mouth a few times :cloud9:


----------



## rwhite

PreggoEggo said:


> quintin had a sippy cup yesterday he was a little confused but he got in his mouth a few times :cloud9:

Hehe cute! That must have been so adorable :)


----------



## amandad192

Posted in baby club earlier, but Liam sat up today. It wasn't for long, about 10 seconds at the most, but I am soooo proud of him.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe thats exciting.


----------



## rwhite

amandad192 said:


> Posted in baby club earlier, but Liam sat up today. It wasn't for long, about 10 seconds at the most, but I am soooo proud of him.

That's so wicked, congrats :dance: x


----------



## danniemum2be

Maisie rolls everywhere now and has just started pushing herself onto her knees :cloud9: x


----------



## JoJo16

alice sarting rolling everywhere yesterday and she so proud of herself she was smiling for about 5 mins (L)

dannie that must look so cute her getting on her knees!! not fair though cus alice cant lol and shes a month older!! xxx


----------



## rwhite

Aww cute, rolling bubbies :bunny: That would be so mega adorable :) What clever bubbas we all have


----------



## danniemum2be

shes growing up far too fast and wont stay still now i put her down lol rolls off everywhere . no more leaving her on the rug and doing my own thing and her staying still, shes half way accross the room getting into trouble now lol, god help us when shes crawling need eyes in the back of my head lol x x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mason actually does alot of things now i get abit worried hes trying to do too much for his age lol.. but he had his 1st sippy cup at like 4 month and he got used to that quick and he can now hold it and take a drink his self.. He now sits up on his own which im so proud of :D! every week he seems to get better and better at standing still holding him but he takes steps and stomps his feet down lol.. started grabbing toys and playing but they go straight in his mouth lol. He says mama really well usually when hes being mardy or i walk out the room and its defo him saying mum/mama cause it sounds just like it and we say it alot to him :D Worse thing ever is hes started squeeling everytime i go on a bus he will do it so loud and its really embarresing lol xx


----------



## tasha41

My LO knows practically all of her body parts! lol.
She'll point to her nose, eyes, ears, mouth, hair, toes, belly button, bum...
Stick out her tongue, show her teeth, wave her hands or wiggle her fingers (when I ask her where her tongue is for example she sticks it out)...

She only knows bum because she is always pinching mine though :dohh:


----------



## rwhite

tasha41 said:


> My LO knows practically all of her body parts! lol.
> She'll point to her nose, eyes, ears, mouth, hair, toes, belly button, bum...
> Stick out her tongue, show her teeth, wave her hands or wiggle her fingers (when I ask her where her tongue is for example she sticks it out)...
> 
> *She only knows bum because she is always pinching mine though* :dohh:

:rofl: That's hilarious! Must be so cute when she names everything like that..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rwhite said:


> tasha41 said:
> 
> 
> My LO knows practically all of her body parts! lol.
> She'll point to her nose, eyes, ears, mouth, hair, toes, belly button, bum...
> Stick out her tongue, show her teeth, wave her hands or wiggle her fingers (when I ask her where her tongue is for example she sticks it out)...
> 
> *She only knows bum because she is always pinching mine though* :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: That's hilarious! Must be so cute when she names everything like that..Click to expand...

lmao, thats too funny.


----------



## Mellie1988

Theo is getting really clever now :D he can pull himself up to stand, crawls really speedy all over the house (follows Grace around :cloud9:)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quin sat on his own today for about a min or 2 :D
hes been doing it the past few das but only like 5-10 seconds


----------



## tasha41

^ I can't believe he is already over 5 months!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

tasha41 said:


> ^ I can't believe he is already over 5 months!!!

i know same :cry:


----------



## tasha41

I feel like Elyse was JUST that age... how come time goes so much faster once you have a baby? I remember the school week lasting forever..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh forgot to add! quintin now crys when I take something he likes away lol


----------



## annawrigley

noah slept through :happydance: 6.30-6 its a miracle! :D


----------



## annawrigley

oh & he had his first food yesterday - banana yoghurt and this morning had some fruity porridge :cloud9: xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

He Laughed!!!!!! Propper big giggly laughs from Lukey!!!! XD XD


----------



## rwhite

mummy2b17 said:


> He Laughed!!!!!! Propper big giggly laughs from Lukey!!!! XD XD

You lucky thing, that must have been so cute! Lachlan laughed at 3 months :lol: And even now he's pretty stingy with them, he prefers to squeal instead haha.


----------



## danniemum2be

Maisie is sitting!!! she kind of did it on sunday in her pram at her christening then today put her down and she stayed there for ages!! she cant pull herself up yet bt dnt think that will be long. oh proud mummy here x x


----------



## wishuwerehere

Yesterday isabelle pushed herself up on her hands and knees :D obviously she's not going anywhere yet, but I guess it's the first step on the way to crawling (eep! better get those stairgates!)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

^ wow thats exciting


----------



## danniemum2be

Maisie does that too and has started rocking backwards and forwards while shes doing it as if shes trying to push herself forwards x x x


----------



## annawrigley

he rolled! :happydance:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Noah/P7060029.jpg


----------



## danniemum2be

so cute. Clever boy!! x x


----------



## Jellyt

Evelyn has started laughing:'). No-one believed me when I said it last week but then my parents came down at the weekend and my mum was playing with her and she let out a huge giggle! We have giggles every morning now when I say good morning with Pinky the Elephant :). I've got it on video with me sounding like a right moo making Elephant noises haha. She's started trying to roll over too. She gets onto her side and falls back onto her back but when she's on her side you can see her arm going trying to get onto her front lol. She was trying really hard yesterday and tried about 10 times before giving up and falling asleep 'cos she'd tired herself out!


----------



## Jellyt

annawrigley said:


> he rolled! :happydance:
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Noah/P7060029.jpg

Aww! Clever Noah :). I bet nappy changing becomes a right challenge once they start rolling doesn't it!


----------



## laura1991

Lily started rolling over!! :) 
xx


----------



## rwhite

So glad I started this thread, it's so cool hearing about all the milestones our bubbas are hitting...is it just me, or does anybody feel like they could cry when they see their LO do something new? :cloud9: I just feel like bursting with pride.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol nappy change is awful when they roll! well mason is he tends to like to try grab his wipes and pull them out and put them in his mouth! strange boy lol but now he doesnt let me put his nappy on easily he straightens his legs when im trying to fasten it! frustrating after abit lol!


----------



## annawrigley

yeah its a great thread :thumbup: i was thinking of starting a milestone type thread but never got round to it lol,
yes it makes me sooo happy, i just keep thinking 'i made him and look how clever he is! :haha:'
and yes beckie nappy changing is not so easy lol..


----------



## rwhite

Becyboo__x said:


> Lol nappy change is awful when they roll! well mason is he tends to like to try grab his wipes and pull them out and put them in his mouth! strange boy lol but now he doesnt let me put his nappy on easily he straightens his legs when im trying to fasten it! frustrating after abit lol!

:lol: Lachlan does the straightening of his legs thing, isn't it such a pain in the bum...I try to tell him that it's not helpful to mummy, not that it does any good :rofl: xx


----------



## JoJo16

Alice can wave!!! shes so cute :D im like hiiii and she waves with a big smile on her face hehe!

clever noah!! you said he was so close and he finally did it! i almost missed alice doing it lol.

and beccy alice straightens her legs when i try and do her nappy aswell lol its sooo annoying!! xx


----------



## Christine1993

My boy is now

sitting unaided
crawling
drinking properly from a cup
has two teeth
is now saying things like 'mamama' and 'bababa'

im so proud xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

^when did your LO start to crawl ?


----------



## JoJo16

aww hes crawling sooo cute!!

alice keeps trying to get on her knees and she has only just learnt to roll!!

and alice has 2 bottom teeth and her top one is coming now :D xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

Maisie sits!!! :-D x x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mason says mama alot .. specially when im not in the room or someone else has him.. i even got it on video but he tends to do it better when hes not being videoed lol he knows im doing something with my phone so goes silent lol! ;] doesnt do much else at min he squeels alot sometimes hell lift his arms up to be picked up .. he likes to drink out of cups just normal cups :S i find that odd lol, i dont think Masons ever going to crawl i never did .. hes got too big of a belly to lift it lol! he just likes to stand and bounce lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats Maisie on sitting :D!


----------



## leoniebabey

My LO slept through, well from 9.30 till 5 but still :D


----------



## danniemum2be

omg mason is far too clever!!!! hes so gorgeous bless him, hes gunna be walking soon i swear hes like a 9 month old born the wrong month lol. hes so good. i cnt believe how quickly they're growin up, what happened to my tiny baby x x


----------



## Natasha2605

It's nothing like a defining moment but Summer is actually bathed, fed and sound asleep in her basket by 8pm. It's the first night in 6 weeks I remember having the evening to myself cause OH's at work and normally Summer doesn't settle till between 10 and 11 pm xx


----------



## annawrigley

it is a defining moment natasha!! i was soo relieved when i started to get my evenings back!xx


----------



## danniemum2be

Maisie FINALLY slept through for the very first time since she was born and without a dremfeed!! she went from 7.30pm till 6am, then was up half and hour and went back down till 9am. finally might start to get some sleep!! very proud mummy today!! x


----------



## Mellie1988

Theo has started cruising round the furniture :D sooo cute haha, he takes lil baby steps but i'm sure it won't be long till he zooming round the furnitue...then next step walking :shock: omg...time goes wayyyyyyyyy too fast!!! 

x


----------



## rwhite

Mellie1988 said:


> Theo has started cruising round the furniture :D sooo cute haha, he takes lil baby steps but i'm sure it won't be long till he zooming round the furnitue...then next step walking :shock: omg...time goes wayyyyyyyyy too fast!!!
> 
> x

Aww cute, clever boy! Maybe he will be an early walker :cloud9: Must be so adorable to see!


----------



## Panda_Ally

:happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

He smiled and giggled ! and has been making little noises and was 'telling me a story' :rofl:, he's so cute when he smiles


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe i love 1st smiles, well I love every smile but ya. lol


----------



## rwhite

leoniebabey said:


> He smiled and giggled ! and has been making little noises and was 'telling me a story' :rofl:, he's so cute when he smiles

Aww cute :cloud9: First smiles and giggles are so exciting!


----------



## Akira

Charlotte smiles all the time - I love it!
We have proper little conversations, she just loves to babble
She sleeps through the night (unless she kicks her blankets off - grrr)
She can push herself up and look around for tummy time
And she is just starting to take an interest in her toys - she stares at them for ages!


----------



## annawrigley

Akira said:


> Charlotte smiles all the time - I love it!
> We have proper little conversations, she just loves to babble
> She sleeps through the night *(unless she kicks her blankets off - grrr)*
> She can push herself up and look around for tummy time
> And she is just starting to take an interest in her toys - she stares at them for ages!

Have you tried a sleeping bag? x


----------



## Akira

Yip I put her in one tonight, its now almost 4am and she is still asleep. Yay! 

Now if only I could sleep!


----------



## annawrigley

:thumbup: good stuff!
i hope you got some sleep :p xx


----------



## casann

oscar finally figured out howto crawl forward today(well it's half crawling half belly flopping haha) i'm so happy he,s finally figured out how. He,s been going backwards for ages now and got so frustrated that he was going further away from the thing he was trying to get. He,s been chasing a ball around the the room all day :) x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke is sleeping through, comforting himself with Musllins (WTF lol strange boy!), pushing himself across the bed BY HIMSELF on his tummy, giggling tonnes and playing with toys so so much! He also INSISTS on standing aided or sitting held upright most of the time! Eeeee getting so big!!


----------



## casann

Oscar can now walk across the room with support :) he just now needs to sort out his balance and he's off :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow thats awesome


----------



## jelix9408

Willow is now crawling around the house and she doesnt stop! 
shes pulling herself up on things like the sofa and walking herself around the sofa while holding onto .. and now shes getting a little brave and letting go of the sofa and taking a step. when she only started crawling a week and a half ago. its all happening so fast! 
oh and her first tooth broke through the skin yesterday. 
so now she has a little tooth lol
shes growing up to fast :( i want her to be my baby forever! lol

but im so proud of my little girl! lol


----------



## JoJo16

alice can finally drink out of her sippy cup without any help :D and she has a big top tooth she looks so cute lol :D


----------



## Beautywithin

Adam can say da da da, and is sleeping 9-6 a big improvement xx


----------



## Ezza

mummy2b17 said:


> Luke is sleeping through, comforting himself with Musllins (WTF lol strange boy!), pushing himself across the bed BY HIMSELF on his tummy, giggling tonnes and playing with toys so so much! He also INSISTS on standing aided or sitting held upright most of the time! Eeeee getting so big!!

Alex is just the same, he does all of this too, Although he has a snuggly blanket instead of a muslin. And hes straining his head trying to sit forward, and loves standing. :) Growing up so fast :( 
xxx


----------



## shellie_a

Gah it feels so weird you guys talking about what your babys are doing!
My baby (19 months) made my heart melt yesterday,
I put him to bed at night, kissed him on his head and said nunight baby, Love you
He replied with 'Love too' I picked him up and snuggled him so much, 
It's times like that that all the hard work of raising them and late nights, early mornings, sick coverd everythings really seem totally and utterly worth it,

I love my beautiful toddler xx


----------



## JoJo16

shellie_a said:


> Gah it feels so weird you guys talking about what your babys are doing!
> My baby (19 months) made my heart melt yesterday,
> I put him to bed at night, kissed him on his head and said nunight baby, Love you
> He replied with 'Love too' I picked him up and snuggled him so much,
> It's times like that that all the hard work of raising them and late nights, early mornings, sick coverd everythings really seem totally and utterly worth it,
> 
> I love my beautiful toddler xx

awww that is just adorable!! :cloud9: i CANT wait for the first cuddle and the first 'love you' type comment!!


----------



## JoJo16

Alice is rolling all over the place and has started dragging herself across the living room and lifting her bum tryin to get on her knees :haha:


----------



## JoJo16

mummy2b17 said:


> Luke is sleeping through, comforting himself with Musllins (WTF lol strange boy!), pushing himself across the bed BY HIMSELF on his tummy, giggling tonnes and playing with toys so so much! He also INSISTS on standing aided or sitting held upright most of the time! Eeeee getting so big!!

my nephew did this hes now nearly 4 and always goes to bed with his 'muzzies' all like 20 of them stacked up on his pillow lol!


----------



## rwhite

shellie_a said:


> Gah it feels so weird you guys talking about what your babys are doing!
> My baby (19 months) made my heart melt yesterday,
> I put him to bed at night, kissed him on his head and said nunight baby, Love you
> He replied with 'Love too' I picked him up and snuggled him so much,
> It's times like that that all the hard work of raising them and late nights, early mornings, sick coverd everythings really seem totally and utterly worth it,
> 
> I love my beautiful toddler xx

Aww that is so gorgeous! Congrats :cloud9: Must be lovely to hear that x


Well...nothing too big to report on the Lachlan front...am currently sat listening to him trying to push one out but I hardly think that's something to be proud of :rofl: x


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ella gave me the biggest smile today for the first time :D


----------



## rwhite

Kirsty90 said:


> Ella gave me the biggest smile today for the first time :D

Aww how gorgeous, congrats! Lachlan started smiling at the same time as your little girl :) You must be so proud!


----------



## shellie_a

rwhite said:


> shellie_a said:
> 
> 
> Gah it feels so weird you guys talking about what your babys are doing!
> My baby (19 months) made my heart melt yesterday,
> I put him to bed at night, kissed him on his head and said nunight baby, Love you
> He replied with 'Love too' I picked him up and snuggled him so much,
> It's times like that that all the hard work of raising them and late nights, early mornings, sick coverd everythings really seem totally and utterly worth it,
> 
> I love my beautiful toddler xx
> 
> Aww that is so gorgeous! Congrats :cloud9: Must be lovely to hear that x
> 
> 
> Well...nothing too big to report on the Lachlan front...am currently sat listening to him trying to push one out but I hardly think that's something to be proud of :rofl: xClick to expand...


Yeah, It was so so lovley :) he's currently laid on the floor with daddy pretending to sleep, and everytime OH trie to sit up Dylan pushes him down again so he's sleeping again  He's a cutie pie. xx


----------



## amandad192

Liam started getting from his hands and knees to his hands and feet a few days ago.
https://img822.imageshack.us/img822/7229/handsandfeet.jpg

And today (But I didn't get a pic :( He dragged himself to the sofa - not quite crawling yet) got his hands up on the sofa and just kneeled there chatting away. I was soo shocked. Didn't think I'd have a sofa climber for a few months yet.


----------



## ~RedLily~

rwhite said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> Ella gave me the biggest smile today for the first time :D
> 
> Aww how gorgeous, congrats! Lachlan started smiling at the same time as your little girl :) You must be so proud!Click to expand...

thank you :) i actually nearly cried lol and because it was just me talking to her it made me feel feeling special to her...then she smiles as my mum and FOBs sister so im over the moon shes smiling loads but a bit dissapointed that its not just me making her smile iykwim lol.


----------



## shelx

amandad192 said:


> Liam started getting from his hands and knees to his hands and feet a few days ago.
> https://img822.imageshack.us/img822/7229/handsandfeet.jpg
> 
> And today (But I didn't get a pic :( He dragged himself to the sofa - not quite crawling yet) got his hands up on the sofa and just kneeled there chatting away. I was soo shocked. Didn't think I'd have a sofa climber for a few months yet.

omg how smart is he?? cant believe hes doing all this so early! hes gorgeous too!! x


----------



## amandad192

shelx said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> Liam started getting from his hands and knees to his hands and feet a few days ago.
> https://img822.imageshack.us/img822/7229/handsandfeet.jpg
> 
> And today (But I didn't get a pic :( He dragged himself to the sofa - not quite crawling yet) got his hands up on the sofa and just kneeled there chatting away. I was soo shocked. Didn't think I'd have a sofa climber for a few months yet.
> 
> omg how smart is he?? cant believe hes doing all this so early! hes gorgeous too!! xClick to expand...

Aww thanks. :)

I wasn't expecting him to be up like that for AGES. It reminds me of some TV advert where a little girl gets up and takes her "first steps."


----------



## Natasha2605

Clever Babies! Summer's rolling is getting more frequent. She's done it twice today :) xx


----------



## JoJo16

amandad192 said:


> Liam started getting from his hands and knees to his hands and feet a few days ago.
> https://img822.imageshack.us/img822/7229/handsandfeet.jpg
> 
> And today (But I didn't get a pic :( He dragged himself to the sofa - not quite crawling yet) got his hands up on the sofa and just kneeled there chatting away. I was soo shocked. Didn't think I'd have a sofa climber for a few months yet.

:O he is so clever!!

alice is nearly 7 months and wouldnt do anything like this!! she only jus mastered rolling. im shocked lol he is so clever!!


----------



## annawrigley

shellie_a said:


> Gah it feels so weird you guys talking about what your babys are doing!
> My baby (19 months) made my heart melt yesterday,
> I put him to bed at night, kissed him on his head and said nunight baby, Love you
> He replied with 'Love too' I picked him up and snuggled him so much,
> It's times like that that all the hard work of raising them and late nights, early mornings, sick coverd everythings really seem totally and utterly worth it,
> 
> I love my beautiful toddler xx

i cant wait for this :cloud9:


----------



## lizardbreath

My proud mommy Moment is Jaymee is almost Off the Bottle :D she only has a bottle about once every other Day and Im trying to Cut that one out other then that Just sippy Cups :D:D:D Im so proud of her


----------



## faolan5109

Laney is still sleeping throught the night ( thank god) and smiling away. He are trying so hard to crawl but he can't figuer out how to take his head and butt with him lol. We are also giggling now, he does it all the time in his sleep it too cute. lol And OMG Lian is one smart cookie!!!!


----------



## danniemum2be

maisie has started crawling!!!!!!! super proud. i swear she will be walking before she talks, my babys growing up too quick x


----------



## casann

Oscar pulled himself up onto a book self at baby group on Friday then walked along it :) he's also started saying so much . x


----------



## neady

im a very proud mummy tooo =)
health visitor come other day and said that things that ava is doin is 2month ahead of her age =). she can roll over all the way now, is trying to crawl can push herself up to crawl but her legs go in the air haha!
she started weaning other day and took to that straight away.
she can say her 'm's n d's' and is blowing raspberries and making trumping noises with her mouth. 
can sit up =), just cant get herself up into sittin position although she is trying. 
she got her first 2 teeth at 3month the joker lol. 
she laughs and squeels at everything and anything. 

im so proud of how far she has come on! but havin to constantly watch her is a nightmare lol speshully when the cleanin needs doin etc lol. come in other day and she had hold of a part of my living room table tryin to drag herself up lol. 

oh and yesterday she was able to support herself on the furniture standin up lol. 

i think im guilty of being a toooo proud mummy here as ive just totally whittered on with myself ha x


----------



## rwhite

Omg so many clever babies, I'm actually sat here smiling, so proud of all of them even though I don't know any of you or them personally. It is so amazing how quickly they grow and learn!! And well done everybody for being amazing mummies - nobody can judge us for being young, we're obviously doing great jobs with such intelligent little people.

I can't wait til Lachlan is 6 months, it seems like everything exciting happens then! 4 months is such an inbetween age, I feel (for him at least - neady, well done on Ava, she is so clever wow!! Only 20 days older than Lachlan and doing heaps more!). I was in the parents room at the mall the other day and a girl came in with her month old baby (he looked so teeny too, I swear bubs was never even that small! Looked more like 2 weeks too.) and she was looking longingly at Lachlan saying she couldn't wait til her bubba was that age. But to be honest, I don't think they do a hell of a lot! I've noticed he's a lot more receptive, I can tell he knows what's going on a lot more now but isn't all too active yet IYKWIM.

Sorry for the rant lol. Anyway, congrats everybody :D :D x


----------



## neady

THANK YOUUUU! 

yeh i no wot u mean. i love ava being able to do lots of things but id do anything to relive that day she was born. i watch underage and pregnant and see them holdin baby for first time and how new and tiny they are and fill up. i sooo wish id got my mum or OH to record that bit so i cud relive it everyday haha. 
i look at babies too and think ava was never that small lol, i commented on a baby's size and how tiny he looked and she went oh he's 9lb 3 hes not small at all and i was amazed that ava was like 3lb smaller. 
they grow up sooooo quick. 

i cant wait for her to say i love u and stuff. il probably burst into tears haha.
x


----------



## rwhite

neady said:


> THANK YOUUUU!
> 
> yeh i no wot u mean. i love ava being able to do lots of things but id do anything to relive that day she was born. i watch underage and pregnant and see them holdin baby for first time and how new and tiny they are and fill up. i sooo wish id got my mum or OH to record that bit so i cud relive it everyday haha.
> i look at babies too and think ava was never that small lol, i commented on a baby's size and how tiny he looked and she went oh he's 9lb 3 hes not small at all and i was amazed that ava was like 3lb smaller.
> they grow up sooooo quick.
> 
> i cant wait for her to say i love u and stuff. il probably burst into tears haha.
> x

I wish my mum recorded that too! She got some footage of shortly after and wow did I look shocked...and I was lol I was like OMG it's a real live baby. I mean of course it was but it was so surreal, YKWIM.

Aww yeah it will be so cute when they say that eh! I can't wait until Lachlan takes his first steps, must be amazing x


----------



## annawrigley

sinead, i wish i had recorded it too! and theres no such thing as too proud, you have every right to be proud shes doing fantastic!! xx


----------



## shellie_a

annawrigley said:


> shellie_a said:
> 
> 
> Gah it feels so weird you guys talking about what your babys are doing!
> My baby (19 months) made my heart melt yesterday,
> I put him to bed at night, kissed him on his head and said nunight baby, Love you
> He replied with 'Love too' I picked him up and snuggled him so much,
> It's times like that that all the hard work of raising them and late nights, early mornings, sick coverd everythings really seem totally and utterly worth it,
> 
> I love my beautiful toddler xx
> 
> i cant wait for this :cloud9:Click to expand...

It's so so amazing! <3


----------



## amandad192

Liam has cut his first tooth. All the times he's been a grump and I assumed it was teething...how wrong could I have been! We were chatting away this morning when I noticed a bump on his gum..Had a little feel and there's a tooth there!! I had no idea he was teething.


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kailee got on her hands and knees :) she was shaky but yay!


----------



## annawrigley

just read through the whole thread and realised i never said..
he has 2 teeth!
you can kinda see here...
 



Attached Files:







P8020279.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke Rolled over!!!! I put him on my bed on his back turned around to get his stuff for his bath ready and when i turned back, there he was on his tummy! So proud of him!!


----------



## casann

Oscar has been able to say baba an ddada and mama for ages now but for past few days he's started addressing me as mama :) plus walking across sofa aswell now .


----------



## Jellyt

Evelyn has started blowing raspberries and giggling when I do it back hehe :)


----------



## casann

oscar just crawled up to me , used my leg to get onto his 
knees and then stood up :) oooh he also has had two front teeth for a few weeks new and boy does he have a good bite =/ lol x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quintin has 2 teeth now :)


----------



## casann

Little man can now get into a sitting up postion from his crawling one :)


----------



## neady

first proper laugh like off the baby adverts, 
=)


----------



## annawrigley

noah has started pushing his bum up and wiggling his legs when hes on his front trying to crawl, and he shuffled himself backwards abit :D x


----------



## faolan5109

What smart little ones!!!! Laney giggles now!!! Its so freaking cute!!!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

If I put Luke into a sitting position, he can hold himself for a few seconds! Xx


----------



## JoJo16

ALice got onto her hands and knees and now she does it constantly!! and put one knees forward yaaay xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thats awesome Sophie I want quin it crawl :( he doesn't look like he is ever going to lol 
go Alice!


----------



## rockys-mumma

My bubs has gone from staying where you put him to escaping everywhere! All in the last 2-3 weeks! He sits up from like laying in his swing or his bouncer and really trys when hes laying flat and can get about half way! He rolls over back to front and front to back (he didnt do either now does both lol) and he sits unaided for agesss and only tends to flop when he wants something, and like streches and reaches for it, usually the tv remote haha! Hes doing real good with weaning too! Still no teeth yet though. Oh and hes constantly saying dadada im still waiting for the mamama though!


----------



## rwhite

Aw I love reading about everybody's bubbas, so exciting!! I don't have toooo much to report. Lachlan's not interested in going anywhere lol he can roll from tummy to back but normally chooses not to, cheeky bum, and definitely not looking like he'll be crawling for quite some time!

Something he is doing is shaking his rattle as opposed to holding it, and he passes his toys from one hand to the other.

x


----------



## annawrigley

^ me too, it makes me feel proud for all your babies! :lol: lol
Noah is making more noises, im not gonna say hes said 'dada' because when he says it 'properly' it will be an anticlimax! lol but he makes noises like gaaagaaabraaalllabgaaa
type thing, and a "d" does slip in there occasionally. FOB obviously is adamant hes saying dada but hes not.
No mama yet :(
Has his 3rd tooth coming too! Eek!
And on 2 meals a day and loving it :D 
i basically just stole rockys-mummas post LOL. but they are 3 days apart so you can let me off :lol:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe 3 teeth? so cute


----------



## ~RedLily~

When I talk to Ella she laughs and babbles back and if after i change her i don't feed her fast enough she shouts at me lol.


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> awe 3 teeth? so cute

yeah well 2 bottom ones are through and one at the top is coming through but cant see it yet :p x


----------



## rwhite

annawrigley said:


> ^ me too, it makes me feel proud for all your babies! :lol: lol
> Noah is making more noises, im not gonna say hes said 'dada' because when he says it 'properly' it will be an anticlimax! lol but he makes noises like gaaagaaabraaalllabgaaa
> type thing, and a "d" does slip in there occasionally. FOB obviously is adamant hes saying dada but hes not.
> No mama yet :(
> Has his 3rd tooth coming too! Eek!
> And on 2 meals a day and loving it :D
> i basically just stole rockys-mummas post LOL. but they are 3 days apart so you can let me off :lol:

Aww 3 teethies, that's awesome! Lachlan has no teeth yet but they must look so cute when they come in :) I can't wait (not for the cutting part but the actual teeth lol..) x


----------



## annawrigley

Yeah they look really cute :D it hurts when they bite though :wacko:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its true it does hurt when he bites now lol


----------



## Jellyt

Aww teeth! How adorable :).

I took Evelyn to a mother and baby group this morning and she was giggling with and playing with the other babies :) (even if she did make another baby cry by grabbing his face!). I was fully expecting her to get overwhelmed and cry but she was so good!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Bubs was sitting on my knee yesterday when i was sitting on my floor, and i just had my arm under his arm incase he toppled wasn't actually holding him or supporting him at all, was having a chat with OH and then he just decided to stand up! He wasn't unsupported as i had my arm there which he held on to to pull himself up! I dont know if this is anything amazing but the way he done it, i just expected him to walk off haha! he is so strong and makes me so proud :) I'm going to try and get a vid this week some point cause i dont think im explaining myself very well lol.

Still toothless though even though hes showing all the signs and got swolen white gums etc, and whats weird is the gum that looks like its going to get a tooth first is his lil canine/vampire tooth on the bottom haha! Will look SO funny if it is, but i hope its not :haha:

And well done Evelyn :) I wish i took Alfie to baby groups but im too chicken its not fair on him really lol.


----------



## danniemum2be

maisie crawls all the time she wont stay still and shes getting really quick and her new favorite thing is to grab onto something and pull her self up onto it and stand holding onto it for ages, shes so clever!! still no teeth or words yet!! x x x


----------



## casann

danniemum2be said:


> maisie crawls all the time she wont stay still and shes getting really quick and her new favorite thing is to grab onto something and pull her self up onto it and stand holding onto it for ages, shes so clever!! still no teeth or words yet!! x x x

Oscar is exactly the same. He loves pulling himself up on things and walks along them and his there's no stopping him with his crawling x


----------



## HannahGraceee

me my mum my dad and my sister, always shake avas hand and say "How do you do, How do you do, How do you do again" and now if we shake her hand and say nothing she says "How Do, How Do, How do,How do"


----------



## QuintinsMommy

^ thats so cute.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke Sat Up All By Himself!!
 



Attached Files:







Luke Sitting!.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good job little lukey :)


----------



## annawrigley

Noah learnt to bounce in his door bouncer rather than just swinging around looking perplexed :happydance: he loves it!! And now he wont stop bouncing every time i stand him up on my knees :dohh:


----------



## laura1991

annawrigley said:


> Noah learnt to bounce in his door bouncer rather than just swinging around looking perplexed :happydance: he loves it!! And now he wont stop bouncing every time i stand him up on my knees :dohh:

Lily is exactly the same she loves it!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Theo stood for like 2 seconds today without holding on :happydance: ....then crashed to the floor :dohh: :haha:

PROUDDD MUMMY! :cloud9:


----------



## Jomum2b-again

Ehllsyie giggled for the first time today!! :happydance: but it gave her hiccups :haha: xx


----------



## annawrigley

laura1991 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Noah learnt to bounce in his door bouncer rather than just swinging around looking perplexed :happydance: he loves it!! And now he wont stop bouncing every time i stand him up on my knees :dohh:
> 
> Lily is exactly the same she loves it!!Click to expand...

Its so cute isnt it :cloud9:

Well done Theo & *checking back to the post so i don't mis-spell this :haha:* Ehllsyie :happydance:


----------



## leopard print

Callum poured his own milk on his cereal today without spilling it and had the biggest grin ever :lol: proud mummy :cloud9:


----------



## Mellie1988

Awww go callum!! :D Grace wants to be so independent now, like dressing herself and cutting up her own food etc...I don't like it!! lol 
We haven't got as far as pouring milk on cereal yet though, gosh I dread it LOL 

x


----------



## Ezza

Only just had time to read all the way through this thread... 
All our babies are so clever, Alex started rolling the otherday, well he rolled the first time around 6weeks ago but i put that down to fluke. Now he rolls all over the place, have to be careful where i put him down now :)
And he sat up all by himself, until i screamed out in excitment and he fell backward :( (onto a pillow) lol
x


----------



## leoniebabey

Morgan was singing lmao ! Black eyed peas I gotta feeling came on and he started to make loads of noise ! And hes learned to kick his toys on his play mat


----------



## casann

Oscar keeps pulling himself up onto everthing now and after pulling himself up onjto his push along thing he walks across the room with it all by himself:)


----------



## JoJo16

alice drags herself everywhere lol but still cant crawl im makin the most of her stayin put at the moment lol
she also remembered how to wave and shakes her head for no like every time i try and brush her teeth and when shes had enough food. and every time music comes on she shakes her head like dancing to it lol. and alice does kisses all the time sometimes when i don even ask :cloud9: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im jealous! quintin does nothing , tell alice to come teach him a few things!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ella and I have been out all day for the past two days for the first time and shebhas been so good even though she's been completely out of routine.


----------



## casann

Every time i make the MWAH noise for kissing, Oscar will kiss us or the book we're reading him :) 

He was also standing for a while without any support before flopping down on to his bum :D


----------



## purple_kiwi

kailee sits nowwithout throwing her self back (she use to throw herself back all the time) 
she says mom and mama i hardlyt say mama so i think thats why she says mom lol
she pulls herself from siting to standing if she has somthing to grab on to. she can go from her stomach to siting lol these are all recent last few week things and she got her two bottom teeth coming in!


----------



## JoJo16

rome me and alice are on our way :D x


----------



## totallyashley

Today was just a proud Mummy day! After 3 days without my little flower it was the perfect day to get lots of attention. It is the last day before my brother and sister start at their new high school so I decided to take them to this really nice activity centre near our new house. More for my brother than my sister but they do that really nice food ;] Daisy spent most of the day in her pram which I had so it was in the cot position (shouldn't have done that when I wanted to put her back in the car and she was asleep!) but everyone came over and was all cooing over her saying how cute she is and asking questions. Defo proud moment especially as the other baby her age cried the whole time and she didn't once!


----------



## Neferet

Isaac took a couple of steps today... I'm so proud of my little dude! :)


----------



## Jellyt

Aww first steps! Clever boy :). 

Evelyn has suddenly developed really quicky in the past two weeks. She's started playing with her feet and ears, rolling back to front and today she sat up by herself! I let her go ready to catch her just to see and she stayed sitting up. I was in shock! She's been lifting her bum in the air when she's on her front too haha. Isn't it amazing how one day they'll just do something new out of the blue :)


----------



## shelx

my 8 n a half month old baby can walk!!! :cloud9: :)
hes a bit wobbly but can go on his own for ages n stop and change direction n everything! hes doin really well!!
i have a video on my FB of him doin it, if i dont have you add me :)
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=576389399


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin has decided to start trying to pull himself up on things eek!
he been pulling him self up by holding on to me for a few weeks, but yesterday he was pulling up on a toy, (he gets himself to a half standing position lol) and today he was pulling himself on the side of crib :O not even sure how he did that lol , but im moving the crib mattress to the next level this weekend just to be safe :)


----------



## casann

shelx said:


> my 8 n a half month old baby can walk!!! :cloud9: :)
> hes a bit wobbly but can go on his own for ages n stop and change direction n everything! hes doin really well!!
> i have a video on my FB of him doin it, if i dont have you add me :)
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=576389399

wow that's really good!!! Go him :) xx


----------



## rwhite

I haven't really been on properly for a while :blush: Was worried that Lachlan wasn't doing quite a few things that a lot of babies his age seemed to be doing, but all of a sudden he's started doing all those things! He is trying frantically to roll from his back to his tummy, he gets stuck though cause his arm gets in the way lol...he can sit unaided for a short time, he said dada last week and yesterday I noticed he's cut one of his bottom teeth! :dance: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rwhite said:


> I haven't really been on properly for a while :blush: Was worried that Lachlan wasn't doing quite a few things that a lot of babies his age seemed to be doing, but all of a sudden he's started doing all those things! He is trying frantically to roll from his back to his tummy, he gets stuck though cause his arm gets in the way lol...he can sit unaided for a short time, he said dada last week and yesterday I noticed he's cut one of his bottom teeth! :dance: x

awe :hugs: I feel like this too, I was feel like EVERY baby quins age is like doing stuff before him, like all these babies are crawling and walking, and quin isn't :haha:


----------



## BrEeZeY

awww Rome thats so awesome! idk what to do aiden is too tall for his bed and it wont move down any more what do i do now?!


----------



## rwhite

QuintinsMommy said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> I haven't really been on properly for a while :blush: Was worried that Lachlan wasn't doing quite a few things that a lot of babies his age seemed to be doing, but all of a sudden he's started doing all those things! He is trying frantically to roll from his back to his tummy, he gets stuck though cause his arm gets in the way lol...he can sit unaided for a short time, he said dada last week and yesterday I noticed he's cut one of his bottom teeth! :dance: x
> 
> awe :hugs: I feel like this too, I was feel like EVERY baby quins age is like doing stuff before him, like all these babies are crawling and walking, and quin isn't :haha:Click to expand...

Aww huni, he'll get there. They both will :thumbup: x Obviously they're just happy being nosy and taking everything in before they reveal that they're secret baby geniuses :haha:

ETA: and what a clever lil man pulling himself up, that's so cool!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

BrEeZeY said:


> awww Rome thats so awesome! idk what to do aiden is too tall for his bed and it wont move down any more what do i do now?!

:shrug: i have no idea


----------



## JoJo16

aww pulling himself up!!! woooo go quin!!

alice now has 5 teeth and can totally sit unaided. the longest she went was half hour without wobbling and fallin back onto the pillows lol. still not crawling but she drags herslf EVERYHWERE. she was in the dog bed the other day! x


----------



## samface182

aiden started smiling the other day :cloud9:
melts my heart everytime he does it!


----------



## JoJo16

Yay well done aiden! He's gorgeous Sam! X x x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik is full on laughing now Its soo cute.
She was in her swing the other day and I went to the kitchen to get some water.
When I was leaving the room she started to cry. When I walked back in i smiled at her and she started to laugh soo much it was the best!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Yay to aiden on smiling and the same to lyrik on giggling!


----------



## JoJo16

alice cries everytime i leave the room its so annoying!!

she now has 6 teeth lmao there popping out from everywhere! x


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah now smiless:D
propa big ones!
just waiting for the giggles now!

its soo funny she smiles every morning at me coz when i wake up my hair is all sticking up in places and she stares at the sticking up hairs and laughs her head off haha x


----------



## Mellie1988

Haha Ellie!! Awww bless her, more pics pleaseeeeeee :D lol! 
Love your avatar pic <3 Love minnie mouse stuff!!

x x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JoJo16 said:


> alice cries everytime i leave the room its so annoying!!
> 
> she now has 6 teeth lmao there popping out from everywhere! x

wow 6 teeth!!
quin crys when i leave the room too,it *is* annoying


----------



## tasha41

Elyse cut her 18th tooth. Thank god there's only a few more to go... 2 more 'fangs' and then her 2 year molars!!!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

QuintinsMommy said:


> JoJo16 said:
> 
> 
> alice cries everytime i leave the room its so annoying!!
> 
> she now has 6 teeth lmao there popping out from everywhere! x
> 
> wow 6 teeth!!
> quin crys when i leave the room too,it *is* annoyingClick to expand...

Oh its annoying but I love when i cone back in and she is smiling at me:)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

here he is his 1st successful stand/pull up on his own

(don't mind his pantless daggy diaper bum)
 



Attached Files:







021.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## rwhite

^^^ Awww what a cute smile! He looks very pleased with himself.

I can see another tooth popping up next to the one Lachlan's already cut...explains why he's been a grumpy little monkey the last couple days :dohh:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ella did a full on proper big laugh today so much that she gave herself hiccups lol.


----------



## Ezza

Alex has learnt to bounce his door bouncer. He goes crazy in it! Its so sweet. Cant wait for him to learn new things its so exciting :) x


----------



## danniemum2be

maisie's cut her first tooth FINALLY 4 days before she turns 8 months lol!!! and she pulls herself up on everything!!! and can stand holding onto stuff for ages!!! and is a whizz at crawling now!! x x


----------



## Mellie1988

Theo can now say "ta" and appropriately, when we are giving/asking him for something :cloud9: and can also say alllll gone and puts his arms in the air! 

Grace can use a big girls knife at meals times now :cry: 

x


----------



## xSophieBx

My most proudest mummy moment is the morning smiles... She gives me the biggest smiles ever in the morning! & she sleeps from 8pm til 8am.. 12 hours of sleep is bliss lol. love her to bits xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Bumping this thread up again.

Arianna rolled back to tummy today :dance:. She rolled tummy to back at 3 months, I expect her be rolling around soon.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke took two steps on his own last week :D


----------



## annawrigley

Bump! :D
Noah was having such a "clever" day yesterday, first he brought me a dirty sock out the washing basket so I said noo dirty and he wafted his hand and went "pooo" :haha:
Then a dog barked outside and he grinned and went "uff uff" then went and stood on a box to look out of the window.
Then we were going out and I said "go and get your shoes" and he went and found them, they were underneath my shoes so not like they were easy to see, but he found them and brought them over to me looking all pleased with himself :cloud9:


----------



## rjb

Adelaide can sit up now :)


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> Bump! :D
> Noah was having such a "clever" day yesterday, first he brought me a dirty sock out the washing basket so I said noo dirty and he wafted his hand and went "pooo" :haha:
> Then a dog barked outside and he grinned and went "uff uff" then went and stood on a box to look out of the window.
> Then we were going out and I said "go and get your shoes" and he went and found them, they were underneath my shoes so not like they were easy to see, but he found them and brought them over to me looking all pleased with himself :cloud9:

Awwwh clever boy :happydance:

Esmee can now say 5 words :D This, That, Banana wacko:), duhh (duck) and mammy :cloud9: she has also started scribbling with a crayon and um... walking backwards :lol:
xx


----------



## _laura

Aww go Noah!! Max is cruising along the side of the sofa and my bed :) well anything that he can pull himself up on :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna can pull up now :)


----------



## laura1991

Lily had a poo, she went over to the nappies got on out and lied down and said poo poo stinky for me to change her! She does it every time she poos now!


----------



## annawrigley

laura1991 said:


> Lily had a poo, she went over to the nappies got on out and lied down and said poo poo stinky for me to change her! She does it every time she poos now!

Omg clever girl! Wish Noah would do that rather than running away screaming and trying to hide behind his cot :dohh: He brought me a nappy when he'd pooed once but that may have just been a coincidence lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava can now say yeah, dadda, mumma, baba & rara (I'm guessing it's her auntie called Sarah and not the lion on Cbeebies!)
She can stand for about a minute now unaided, can walk holding just one hand, climb two stairs then gets scared lol.


----------



## AriannasMama

laura1991 said:


> Lily had a poo, she went over to the nappies got on out and lied down and said poo poo stinky for me to change her! She does it every time she poos now!

Thats a good sign of being ready to potty train!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is in what my mom calls the "suicidal stage" she pulls up on EVERYTHING even though she can't get down, and when she does want to get down she just lets go.

I'm gonna go crazy :wacko: It's nap time for her and even though she's really tired she keeps climbing all over her crib.


----------



## rainbows_x

Oh, I forgot one, she can do the baby sign for bottle! Though not meaning bottle... she did it when I fed her her tea, in the bath, when you do it she copies, it's really sute but she has no idea what it means!


----------

